# !!! Soulrider e.V. Party für alle !!!



## 1.Soulrider (24. November 2003)

Motto: Soulrider e.V. THE BEGINNING PARTY

Nun nach Monaten des Wartens und Schuftens sind wir offizell ein eingetragener und gemeinnütziger Verein.

Unsere Interessen gelten weniger dem herkömmlichen Radsport, sondern dem DOWNHILL Mtb., Biker-X, Dual-Slalom, Dirt und BMX.
Wir touren den ganzen Sommer über durch die Europäischen Bike-Parks um an Downhillrennen teilzunehmen, aber auch nur just for fun.

Na ja, auf jeden Fall lassen wir jetzt um all usere Mühen zu belohnen am 12.12.03 mal fett einen fliegen, die Sau raus eben ne Party im ganz großen Stil.

Die Gelegenheit wollen wir auch dazu nutzen um uns und den Verein der Öffentlichkeit vorzustellen.

Die Party ist öffentlich ausgeschrieben und jeder, damit mein ich jeder ist herzlich dazu eingeladen.

Wir freuen uns über jeden der kommt.

Rock´n Roll  

Der Vorstand


----------



## 1.Soulrider (24. November 2003)

Party on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfbewohner (25. November 2003)

Nicht übel! Das hört sich ziemlich stylisch an! Mit wieviel Leuten habt ihr denn so gerechnet?
Wünsch euch viel Spaß und wenig Bürokratie! 
Mfg,
Moritz


----------



## 1.Soulrider (26. November 2003)

Hi Moritz,

Das JUZ ist ein großes Haus und bietet uns 2 Etagen zum abgehen. Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ist Platz für ne menge Leute.


----------



## dorfbewohner (26. November 2003)

Dann werd ich mal schaun, dass ich ein bis zwei Leute dafür begeistern kann!


----------



## 1.Soulrider (26. November 2003)

Ok, wär cool wenn ihr vorbei schauen würdet.
MfG Flo


----------



## Maui (28. November 2003)

hi maenner,
bin noch in sydnez und hab gerade mein ticket verschoben, sprich ich bleib noch ne woche laenger. flieg nach NZ. ABer zur party bin ich am start 

cu MAUI


----------



## carloz (28. November 2003)

[email protected] !

@maui: Was kostn so ne Sydney Reise ?!
Würd mich auch ma reizen. War scho 8 Jahre nimmer in Urlaub  
Achja: Much fun bei der Party  Hoffe es gibt n paar pix zum guggen ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Maui (29. November 2003)

na dann bring ich doch einfach ein paar bilder mit auf die party. und mein digejidoo oder besser nicht, ueb grad noch ein bisschen.
hoffe die party rockt und es kommen genuegend hombres.


----------



## pulse1 (4. Dezember 2003)

Tach alle zusammen,
ich muss ja jetzt vom computer meines Bruders schreiben weil
ich einen Virus habe. Also wir sind alle am Start.
@all:wie findet ihr das ghost fr northshore auf www.ghost-bikes.de Gibt euer statement ab.
Bis dann am 12.12 uf de paddy.
Schreibt mal ein bisschen was ins Forum damit dieser betreff immer ganz oben steht.
Servus Björn


----------



## pulse1 (4. Dezember 2003)

Ich schick sie dir jetzt Flo!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pulse1 _
> *Tach alle zusammen,
> ich muss ja jetzt vom computer meines Bruders schreiben weil
> ich einen Virus habe. Also wir sind alle am Start.
> ...



Hi Bjoern, komm gerade vom surfen  
wuerd mal sagen der bock is wohl nicht schlecht. was mich nicht so anturned ist, das es ein eingelenker ist.
Haengt natuerlich alles vom preis ab.
aber im saarland forum wirste hier nicht viel antworten bekommen. vorsuchs doch mal im Kauftip.
cu MAUI


----------



## pulse1 (5. Dezember 2003)

Tach,
@maui:was du da ins Forum gestellt hast is ja noch das alte Modell.Ich kauf mir ja das 2004 mit Saint scheibenbremse und schaltung,dann hats noch von manitou den 4-way coil Dämpfer drauf.Auf der manitou side sagen die das der Dämpfer für Freeride und downhill ist.
wie hoch sindn dort die waves?
Was fürn board hast du?

Bis dann  Björn


----------



## pulse1 (6. Dezember 2003)

Tach meldet euch mal wieder im Forum.
@Felix:besauf dich heute abend nicht so viel.


----------



## appollo (6. Dezember 2003)

kommen grad aus da ciddi...
lol! wohin geht felix denn? die stadt is totenstill, nix los!    

tschau max!


----------



## pulse1 (7. Dezember 2003)

Tach heut aufm mond wars cool. 
nur es war sau kalt!!!
Bald stelle ich noch die neuen Bilder vom Schwinn Rahmen rein.(vom Chriss)

Bis nächsten Freitag uf de paddy!!!
Servus Björn


----------



## Maui (8. Dezember 2003)

so ich sag es an .
______________________________________

Auf der party gibts eine postrelease DVD Vorführung von.

halb SIEBEN !  

Das Speedfreeks-Race Video über die DH Saison 2003

Speedfreeks.de 

schnallt euch an!

sponsored by Carrierstyle.

cu MAUI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (8. Dezember 2003)

super toll maui!   

was soll den das für ne site sein?? 
lass dich lieber mal öfter blicken  

mfg max.....


----------



## Maui (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von appollo _
> *super toll maui!
> 
> was soll den das für ne site sein??
> ...



wie watt lool  

also ganz einfach die jungs von Speedfreeks haben 

a) ein renn team das auf DH events in der Lizensklasse in den top plätzen mitfährt.  

b) sind mit einem filmteam auf allen grossen dh events in eur am start. bringen im jahr 2 DVD raus. letzten samstag war der release termin mit riesen party etc. 
 b1) DVD über alle races 2003 DM + Maxis+  WC (Halb Sieben)
 b2) DVD von der action des Teams.

also las dich überraschen. ein beamer ist am start.

bin erst seit gestern wieder im lande.

cu MAUI


----------



## grandmaster (8. Dezember 2003)

ächem--dürfen da auch pfälzer kommen


----------



## Maui (8. Dezember 2003)

auf jedenfall.
kannst auch ruhig 100 weiber mitbringen und ein paar kollegas


----------



## grandmaster (8. Dezember 2003)

...mit den caballeros könnte es schwierigkeiten geben,aber das mit den 100 weibern...müsste klappen.
mal sehen,wie ich am samstag vom betzenberg runterkomme...ich würde schon mal gerne bei euch vorbeischauen..vielleicht finde ich ja jemand,der mitfährt...


----------



## pulse1 (8. Dezember 2003)

Tach Maui endlich bist du wieder da!!!
Wie war de Urlaub?
Denke mal die party wird ganz cool.
BIS DANN Björn


----------



## pulse1 (8. Dezember 2003)

Die bilder vom schwinn rahmen kommen morgen!!!


----------



## Maui (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grandmaster _
> *...mit den caballeros könnte es schwierigkeiten geben,aber das mit den 100 weibern...müsste klappen.
> mal sehen,wie ich am samstag vom betzenberg runterkomme...ich würde schon mal gerne bei euch vorbeischauen..vielleicht finde ich ja jemand,der mitfährt... *



hei GM , die paddy ist am Freitach den 12. nicht Samstag  

cu MAUI


----------



## pulse1 (9. Dezember 2003)

Schwinn Rahmen!!!


----------



## pulse1 (9. Dezember 2003)

!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pulse1 (9. Dezember 2003)

!!!


----------



## appollo (9. Dezember 2003)

von wem is der denn?  

mfg max!


----------



## pulse1 (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi max!
Das ding ist vom Chriss.
Kommst du jetzt eigentlich morgen in die Schule??
Kannst ja nach der 2. kommen.sonst sitz ich da so alein.       .haben heut noch ein bisschen gebuddelt.

Mfg marc


----------



## testpilot (9. Dezember 2003)

Ei Servus Ihr Berschrunnerfahrer !

Wer hat sich den da so ne´n geilen Hobel aufgebaut???

Echt Super nett anzusehen. Hat mir schon immer gut gefallen das Teil. Bring bestimmt jede Menge Laune wennz runna gehd!

Hab das eben erst mit der Party gelesen aber ich versuch auf jeden Fall zu kommen und noch ein zwei Gäste mitzubringen.

Dann bis zur Party  

Hoffe ich hab ne´n Fahrer, damit ma richtig   


Greetz Ralph - Orangrider -


----------



## dorfbewohner (10. Dezember 2003)

BTW:
@testpilot:
Bist du der Kerl, den ich mal beim SprtH2 getroffen habe? Ich bin der mit dem Specialized mit Z1 und ausgeschlagenen Dämpferbuchsen.
Kann das sein?
Mfg,
Moritz


----------



## Blingfisch (10. Dezember 2003)

sers testpilot!

sachste deinem namensvetter und dem lars auch bescheid??

bzw bring die mit!!!


----------



## Azonic (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi Kinners,

hab leider vergessen, daß ich am Freitag (12.12.) auf unsere WF (Weihnachtsfeier) muß. 

Also: viel Spaß beim Feiern, Gruß an alle.

Azonic


----------



## appollo (10. Dezember 2003)

hi leude!
@ azonic: dann verpasst du aber  glaub ich ne riesen fette fete!!!
aber naja wenn du keinen spaß haben willst, selber schuld!

@ maui: du hast recht die speedfreeks sinn schon ne ordentlicher verein aber die seite is ziehmlich schlecht gemacht wie ich finde bis auf die movies kann man da nich wirklich erkennnen, dass das ne gute mannschaft is! 

@ flo: also gugg dir die seite an und dann wisste du hoffentlich wie die seite nich aussehen sollte, wenn du da überhaupt irgendwie einfluss auf das design hast! PS: mein vater ruft noch die woche bei dir an, wenn ers noch nich getan hat! weißt ja weshalb

also evtl. bis am freitag!!!    

mfg max!


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (10. Dezember 2003)

moinsen,

geile kiste, was? maybe näxt yeahr i fahr the selbe karre! 

hab heut mit ff telefonst, soweit is alles klar!

ich denk wir sehn uns am freitag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1.Soulrider (11. Dezember 2003)

Noch ne Info für morgen.

Es kann auch im JUZ übernachtet werden (mit mir).

Habe noch ne schöne Überraschung für euch Jungs, ist 1m mal 3m und vom Stylefaktor her nicht mehr zu toppen. Habe mir desswegen mächtig den Arsch aufgerissen.

MfG Flo


----------



## Maui (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 1.Soulrider _
> *Noch ne Info für morgen.
> 
> Es kann auch im JUZ übernachtet werden (mit mir).
> ...



also Flo, wir hoffen  alle das du mit den 1x3 meter kein King size Bett meinst indem man mit  Dir incl. aufgerissenem A**** übernachten kann


----------



## Blingfisch (11. Dezember 2003)

maui du sagst es!

@all wie siehts denn dieses we mit ner kleinen tour aus?


----------



## pulse1 (11. Dezember 2003)

Hi all.

wir kommen dann morgen alle zusammen wenn es hinhaut.
Wie viel Geld müssen wir mitbringen??De Björn hat mal gesagt wir sollen noc fürn Pulli Geld mitbringen.
Also dann malbis morgen so um 19.00 hoffe ich.

Mfg marc


----------



## testpilot (11. Dezember 2003)

Moin Blingfish!

Kann mit deinem Nick leider nichts anfangen. Bin auch nur selten im Forum. Arbeite aber daran das zu ändern.

Meine Kumpelz scheinst du aber zu kennen. Lars hat leider keine Zeit und de Nordsaarländer frag ich noch.

Kann Leider erst um 2300 cet komme. Da ich vorher noch am schaffe bin. Hoffe dann gibt auch noch Videos, Bier und Party !!!


----------



## Maui (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von testpilot _
> *Moin Blingfish!
> 
> Kann mit deinem Nick leider nichts anfangen. Bin auch nur selten im Forum. Arbeite aber daran das zu ändern.
> ...



ei auf jeden. paddy ist open end und die Video laufen die ganze zeit. post Release HALB SIEBEN !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manu79 (13. Dezember 2003)

Also erst mal hallo an alle.

Bin erst seit kurzem hier im Forum das ich durch nen kumpel empfohlen bekommen hab. Echt klasse hier. Hätte nicht gedacht das es in "Unserer" umgebung so viele verrückte gibt die auch Bike fahren!

Ich hab mich jetzt echt geärgert weil ich diesen Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen hab. Ich wäre gerne gekommen, und mit sicherheit auch noch ein paar kumpels.   Gibt es denn nochmal so ne Party?

Viele grüße aus dem Mandelbachtal

Manuel...


----------



## Maui (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manu79 _
> *Also erst mal hallo an alle.
> 
> Bin erst seit kurzem hier im Forum das ich durch nen kumpel empfohlen bekommen hab. Echt klasse hier. Hätte nicht gedacht das es in "Unserer" umgebung so viele verrückte gibt die auch Bike fahren!
> ...



Ja auf jeden. war recht fett. Major Flo hat sich mächtig ins zeug gelegt um die paddy an de start zu bringen, respect. Es wird schon über eine Soulrider&Friends Season Opening party nach gedacht vielleicht im April. aber bis dahin sind ja noch ein paar monate. 

Am nächsten wochenende wollen wir uns zu ner kleinen jumpsession aufm "Mond" treffen. wenn du mir deine email schickst [email protected] lad ich dich ein und ab geht die luzi.

cu MAUI


----------



## vega970 (14. Dezember 2003)

Hi

@Manu79

Wenn du auch Touren fahren willst,  wir fahren regelmäßig 
Samstags um 14.00 Uhr zw. 40 und 60 km.
oder nach Absprache.
Stiefel,Nwürzbach,Kirkel usw. 

Gruß aus Ormesheim

Vega970


----------



## Maui (14. Dezember 2003)

40- 60 km ?

wir fahren sogar bis zu 200 km unzwar mitm auto nach todtnau oder so   

türchen gibts bei uns auch aber nicht so km mäßig sondern eher dirt/freeride.

auf mond kannst du dir auch de kick geben wenn du da hochfahren wills. Ich hab aber noch keinen gesehen. 

na dann hoffentlich bis am we


----------



## appollo (14. Dezember 2003)

da haste recht maui!  

aber einer hats schon geschafft da hoch zu strampeln... kann ja nur da freestyle dog sein !!    

tut mir echt leid aber am samstag sitz ich schon auf den malidiven !! 
sorry also ich kann schon mal 100 pro nich kommen  
aber ich mach auch mal gern urlaub!! 

tschau max...


----------



## testpilot (14. Dezember 2003)

Moin Moin!

Bin ich ja mal gespannt was auf´m Mond so geht. Hab ihr nicht ein paar Pics, um sich schon ein bisschen einzustimmen. Hoffe das da auch ein paar Jumps für mich dabei sind. Fühl mich in der Airtimephase immer etwas unsicher. Aber ich denke dann ist der Mond das richtige um das in den Griff zu kriegen  

Orange Greetz,

testpilot


----------



## vega970 (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

@maui

war ja nur ein Vorschlag

das mit den km wurde ja schon ausführlich durchgekaut....
jedem das seine

wir fahren auch Richtung Todtnau

beim   Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon  

Gruß


----------



## Manu79 (14. Dezember 2003)

@ vega970

Hi,also wenn ich so um den Stiefel oder auch Hassel+Würzbach unterwegs bin mach ich mal gerade 30 km. Sicher können wir da mal zusammen fahren,aber ich muss gleich sagen das ich nicht der fitteste bin. Und mein kollege erst recht nicht  Gell Michel 
Kommst du denn auch am nächsten we an die KuFa zur Peterchens Mondfahrt?

Viele Grüße aus Ommersheim

Munauel...


----------



## Maui (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vega970 _
> *Hallo,
> 
> @maui
> ...



ja ja ist schon klar, nur ein kleines späßchen gemacht   nicht das das gleich wieder so eskaliert wie im Elch thread.

na dann komm doch auch mal auf de mond

cu MAUI


----------



## appollo (14. Dezember 2003)

weiß zu fällig jemand wo der nächste kona händler von saarbrücken is?? oder wo überhaupt ein vertreter im saarland is...>>>>??   

tschau max!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1.Soulrider (14. Dezember 2003)

he testpilot,
ist doch kein Problem, ich werde deinem Bike das fliegen schon beibringen. Und keine Angst deine Griffe werden sich nicht abnutzen. 
CU Flo


----------

